# Stowa Marine Original



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Evening All!

on Sunday afternoon, after what seemed like weeks of miserable weather, the light in the Garden was so good I had to nip out to take a few pictures of my current favourite. Hope you like them.

Matt steel case, croc strap and white enamel face:










A clear, simple and elegant dial:










Unitas 6498 movement:










Blued steel hands:










-wotsch


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

It's such a beautiful watch, will probably be my next expensive buy, just today I have been looking through their new site trying to decide whether I'd like matt or polished, then whether I want roman or arabic, I usually don't like roman but something about them on the marine speaks to me, and then what kind of strap I'd like (currently leaning towards the antique brown crocodile).

I got an Icarus around November, to be honest it's the watch I want to wear most days and I definitely want another Stowa.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great catch wotsch,and good picks,i can see why that's one of your favorites, k:

Congrats,

Sam.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Lovely simple design at it's best


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Quality speaks for itself.


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Excellent. That and one of the divers they do have replaced Sinn and IWC as the ones to fill the German void in my collection. Was the clasp extra or is that a standard fitting?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Great pics - great watch, it's a design which just works... :thumbsup:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

A classic, timeless you might say.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lovely watch and great pictures, thanks for posting


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

That really is a superb, clean-looking beauty. I love the blued hands!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

brokenbox said:


> Excellent. That and one of the divers they do have replaced Sinn and IWC as the ones to fill the German void in my collection. Was the clasp extra or is that a standard fitting?


I bought the watch second-hand as you see it but according to the original receipt, the clasp was extra. The current extra price for the clasp on the stowa website is EUR35.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautifully simple, classic design . Great looking watch and nice photos to :thumbup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, awesome pics (and watch!)! :notworthy:


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

wotsch said:


> on Sunday afternoon, after what seemed like weeks of miserable weather, the light in the Garden was so good I had to nip out to take a few pictures of my current favourite. Hope you like them.


Like doesn't really come close. If thre is a more perfect watch than that anywhere, I haven't seen it and don't want to.

Andy


----------

